# AfterLife2's Setup Em' Up Joe...Picture That!



## afterlife2

*Hello HTS! Been here for awhile thanks to Jman. This is my first thread here. Well I've been saving up for almost a year now. This is a bday/Christmas gift to myself.* *Hooray!*:jump::jump::jump:














*First I'd like to thank :hail:Ed and Eli from SVS:TT for hooking me up BIG time. They were very helpful and very generous with me. They answered all my emails in a flash and were patient with all my questions + it took awhile for me to get it. The box arrived on my bday Tuesday! I hooked it up last night friday and after some tweaking/Mic setup I got it to my liking. After 20 hours or so it should be even more awesome! Special Thanks to :clap:TheJman:yay: for his awesome review of the PB1000, which made my decision even easier. I'm very impressed with this sub and will play some music and movies later on today. Thank you!*:hsd:


----------



## tonyvdb

Congrats on your new sub! And happy birthday :T


----------



## afterlife2

tonyvdb said:


> Congrats on your new sub! And happy birthday :T


Thanks Tony! My walls in my small studio apt are gonna *ROCK!*


----------



## gorb

Congrats on your new subwoofer


----------



## afterlife2

gorb said:


> Congrats on your new subwoofer


Thanks gorb, What a fun night with *Flight of the Phoenix* on Blu-ray, just wow! Bass through whole movie. My floors never ever shaked like this before.:hsd: Get it used on amazon for 6 bucks you won't regret it. This will be my go to, to check bass. The opening scene with Johnny Cash(I've Been Everywhere man) I played it 3 times. Thanks Fuzz for recommending it. The last scene in *Band Of Brothers* on the first episode where the plane leaves on their mission towards the end of the episode, holy moly rock em' sock em'. This sub is awesome already.


----------



## afterlife2

Here ya go some quick shots:


----------



## hjones4841

New HT toys are always exciting. Especially a new sub. Enjoy!


----------



## mpompey

Gifts to yourself are always the best kind. Congrats. I've been a fan of SVS for a long time.

I'm sure you've already searched for the Reference LFE Blu-ray threads but if you haven't throw these in for a run.

Pacific Rim ( I got a pre-release copy, it is INSANE!!!)
Fellowship of the Ring (Scene with the Balrog)
Phantom Menance (Pod Racer Scenes)


----------



## afterlife2

hjones4841 said:


> New HT toys are always exciting. Especially a new sub. Enjoy!


Thanks hjones and mpompey. I'm aiming to get Pacific Rim. I have the LOTR Extended trilogy on DVD which I need to see, if there is sale I'll get the bluray. More pics to come soon. Hope yall like pics.:foottap::T


----------



## afterlife2

Gotta catch up on the pic threads here.


----------



## gorb

afterlife2 said:


> Thanks gorb, What a fun night with *Flight of the Phoenix* on Blu-ray, just wow! Bass through whole movie. My floors never ever shaked like this before.:hsd: Get it used on amazon for 6 bucks you won't regret it. This will be my go to, to check bass. The opening scene with Johnny Cash(I've Been Everywhere man) I played it 3 times. Thanks Fuzz for recommending it. The last scene in *Band Of Brothers* on the first episode where the plane leaves on their mission towards the end of the episode, holy moly rock em' sock em'. This sub is awesome already.


I actually purchased that movie recently, on a whim (I've never seen it before). I'll watch it one of these days. I've also owned Band of Brothers for years and haven't watched it either. Not enough time


----------



## mpompey

FOTP is one of the best sounding Blu-ray titles I've ever heard. Make time to watch it and you'll not be disappointed.


----------



## afterlife2

*Ok lets go back to the beginning when I first got my first system together in 2011-12. These are the only pics I have from the setup. You'll find out why in my next post. Stay tuned.*
*Outlaw Audio M8 Sub*:


----------



## tcarcio

Looks great.:T Congrats on the new toy's. :clap:


----------



## afterlife2

tcarcio said:


> Looks great.:T Congrats on the new toy's. :clap:


Thank you tcarcio.:T


----------



## afterlife2

Well this happened:


----------



## afterlife2

*A year ago this week...*
*Had these Pioneer 52's for only for 3 weeks, which I bought as a gift for myself:*

*You can see how high it went with the line on the wall. Almost 4 1/2 feet of water:*:

*The fridge toppled over*:







*It so hard looking back at these pics. Everything pretty much got ruined. Next and on a happier note up with alot of help from forum friends:clap: at the AH site I got to rebuild a newer setup and kept my sanity at ease, which I'm forever grateful and humbled.*


----------



## B- one

That must have been a real bummer,the clean up alone then dealing with your insurance. (hopefully) On a much lesser scale my parent's house seems to be a lightning magnet. 2 times in 10 years but there insurance company is great and tells them to just bring in the receipts for there purchases.


----------



## afterlife2

Thanks Brandon! It's still tough, but It's rough watching recent events and consider myself being very lucky to be alive. Sorry will update with recent gear sometime this weekend.


----------



## Aquarian

hey afterlife 
congratz on your new sub 

and very sorry to know about what happened 

well..... i just see that everythings over now and a NEW Sub rocking in your house :yay:


----------



## Aquarian

i want to see what is the receiver/amp u have


----------



## Aquarian

BTW...... is this a whole new system .... or did u include any equipment from your old system ??


----------



## afterlife2

Hi Aquarian sorry for the late reply. Everything got ruined and nothing survived from the storm, except some stuff that was high up in the closet. Everything I got is Used and given to by friends and the little I bought was used. Will post some photos soon.


----------



## A/V

Nice choice mate. I have the PB-2000 and can attest to the awesomeness of SVS subwoofers.


----------



## afterlife2

Thanks A/V. I'm loving the PB1000. Enjoy your new PB2000. 

Update!

*My Audioholics Setup with ALOT of help from my friends. Part 1*  
*NXG 4.1*
 
*Wharfedale Bipolar Surround Speaker WH -2* 












*Tommorow Part 2.*:T


----------



## afterlife2

*Part 2*
*HK 247*

*Oppo980H*

*Parasound 1000A*

*NXG Pro 4.1's*

*NXG Pro 4.1's*

*NXG Center*

*Vizio HDTV*


*Tomorrow Part 3*


----------



## theJman

Some of that looks rather familiar to me. Not sure why though...


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> Some of that looks rather familiar to me. Not sure why though...


Lets put it this way you *Sir* put some sunshine in this room. :wave: :T


----------



## pddufrene

Nice setup Afterlife! Glad to see you have everything back up and running.


----------



## theJman

So where is part 3 Joe? :foottap:


----------



## afterlife2

Thank you *pddufrene*!



theJman said:


> So where is *part 3 Joe?* :foottap:


:sn::heehee:*Part 3*



*SVS PB1000*



*Highs Wharfedale WH-2*


*Oppo 980H, Panasonic DMP-BD87 and Sony BD BX-59(BD590)*





*4th and Last Part Tomorrow...:clap:*


----------



## B- one

afterlife2 said:


> Thank you pddufrene! :sn::heeheeart 3 http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ActorJLB/media/IMG_0344_zps08497463.jpg.html http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ActorJLB/media/IMG_0358_zps28fbfe26.jpg.html SVS PB1000 http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ActorJLB/media/IMG_0654a_zps2a3c9285.jpg.html http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ActorJLB/media/IMG_0705a_zps9e0765ab.jpg.html Highs Wharfedale WH-2 http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ActorJLB/media/IMG_0670a_zps91837090.jpg.html Oppo 980H, Panasonic DMP-BD87 and Sony BD BX-59(BD590) http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ActorJLB/media/IMG_0558_zpsdb4983a1.jpg.html http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ActorJLB/media/IMG_0548_zps627c247f.jpg.html http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ActorJLB/media/IMG_0381_zps8d3ee82a.jpg.html 4th and Last Part Tomorrow...:clap:


Looking good!!! How long have you been using the height speakers?? Do you like what they add while watching movies? I have thought about going that route at some point.


----------



## afterlife2

B- one said:


> Looking good!!! How long have you been using the height speakers?? Do you like what they add while watching movies? I have thought about going that route at some point.


Thank you B-One. I really like it for Helicopters and Planes. Sometimes I feel like ducking that's how realistic it is. Flight of the Phoenix on bluray is a great start. Just do it.


----------



## B- one

afterlife2 said:


> Thank you B-One. I really like it for Helicopters and Planes. Sometimes I feel like ducking that's how realistic it is. Flight of the Phoenix on bluray is a great start. Just do it.


I just bought some used amps and promised the wife I wouldn't buy any home theater stuff till we pay off the house. Hopefully we can finish it off this year! I really wanted to buy a pair of subs from a HTS member but bad timing so next will be 1 or 2 subs or height speakers looking at Klipsch Rb-81 or maybe a step down as they run about half the cost.


----------



## afterlife2

B- one said:


> I just bought some used amps and promised the wife I wouldn't buy any home theater stuff till we pay off the house. Hopefully we can finish it off this year! I really wanted to buy a pair of subs from a HTS member but bad timing so next will be 1 or 2 subs or height speakers looking at Klipsch Rb-81 or maybe a step down as they run about half the cost.


Those Wharfedale WH2 that I use are really great and can be had for about $100-150 a pair on ebay once in a while. The Fluance AVBP2 are well liked as well, but I've never heard them. Life is here to enjoy *Never* make promises.


----------



## B- one

My OCD dictates all speakers but the sub MUST MATCH! Plus they look cool with the covers off. The real pain will be running the wires in wall.


----------



## afterlife2

B- one said:


> My OCD dictates all speakers but the sub MUST MATCH! Plus they look cool with the covers off. The real pain will be running the wires in wall.


Cool be sure to let us know when you get it up and going. 

*4th and last part*.

*Blue Light behind the TV*











*This is an older pic, so the sub here is the awesome OSD(Jman:sn 10 inch, now regulated for a music setup now.* 



*Some eye candy, why not!* 

*I hope you enjoyed my modest setup in my tiny apt. and feel free to comment or ask any questions. Thank you guys!*


----------



## willis7469

Looking good! I'd love to take it for a spin. 
System looks good too! ;-)


----------



## JBrax

Very nice setup you have there. Off topic but what kind of bike was that? My wife and I are avid bikers. We both ride Specialized.


----------



## afterlife2

Thanks guys really appreciate the compliments for both.  JBrax here is a pic of my Trek Singletrack 820 that still survived. I got a good deal on CL about 4 yrs ago.


----------



## JBrax

afterlife2 said:


> Thanks guys really appreciate the compliments for both.  JBrax here is a pic of my Trek Singletrack 820 that still survived. I got a good deal on CL about 4 yrs ago. http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ActorJLB/media/DSCF3364.jpg.html


Very nice bike! Here's a pic of the wife and I's bikes.


----------



## afterlife2

Wow those are high end beauties. I wish I could get your bike (RH), *jealous*. I need to get a new helmet. I threw mine away after the storm and should have kept it. It was new in the box all I had to do was clean it. Man I regret some of the stuff I threw out that I could have kept, oh well...Thanks for sharing JB.


----------



## JBrax

afterlife2 said:


> Wow those are high end beauties. I wish I could get your bike (RH), jealous. I need to get a new helmet. I threw mine away after the storm and should have kept it. It was new in the box all I had to do was clean it. Man I regret some of the stuff I threw out that I could have kept, oh well...Thanks for sharing JB.


Thanks, they get lots of use.


----------



## afterlife2

Well I went and did it. Long story short I looked at Rojo's signature and saw he had some Butt shakers and asked him about it. I always thought they were a gimmick and never considered them, low and behold I bought a pair after Rojo's encouragement. I bought a pair Auras and the seller threw in the Aura receiver(for car only)on CL for less than 35(Auras are 50$ each on PE) bucks. What a great deal.  I hooked them up last Sat. and played with them a little with Fuzz's Demo BD's and these thing are fun. WOTW, Pulse, Star Wars, etc gave me a good Bass couch workout. I'm happy I got them. These will be used for my action movies from now on. Special Thanks to Rojo for the help.
Hooked up to to the Parasound Amp:

They are attached to this thin board:

No it does not rattle it's on there tight and thumps nicely:

Closeup:


----------



## afterlife2

My New Acer Projector Setup. Here We Go....

*The Goods:*

*The Classy Looking Small Remote, which has to be replaced:*

*The nice carrying case, remote, moniter cable and PJ ac plug:*

*PJ closeup:*

*PJ coolness Uno:*

*PJ coolness Dos:*

*On side wall by the kitchen. As you can see it looks real nice, but much better in person. 73 inches across. Netflix and movie is Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues:*

*Side wall kitchen. Netflix and movie is Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues:*

*Couch area side wall. 63 inches across. Jimmy Kimmell and Guest Jack Black:*

*Couch area side wall. Jimmy Kimmell and Guest Jack Black:*

*Couch area side wall. Blu-ray Zero Dark Thirty ending credits. As you can see the blacks are good:*

*Will post more pics after I get the 100 inch(92.5) 16:9 Projection Screen and 3D glasses. Stay Tuned...*


----------



## B- one

Congrats on the new projector!


----------



## afterlife2

B- one said:


> Congrats on the new projector!


Thanks b-one. :clap:


----------



## willis7469

Nice!


----------



## afterlife2

Thanks Willis.:wave:

*Well put up the 100(really 92 inch and huge in my tiny apt.) screen in the afternoon yesterday and I must say it looks amazing.:yahoo: I thought that I would never own a PJ, but with Fuzz thread it made me wonder if I should get one? They have come down in price, so I thought hey why not? I found one on ebay refurb for a great price. The DVD's(Shakira) don't fare as well on a large screen(50-60 inch it looks amazing), but looks decent if you are a bit back in your chair. The SQ on the BD of course is great though. Now the Stevie Wonder BD Live In London looks AMAZING.:clapping: I moved up closer and the PQ/SQ was amazing. It shockingly just breath taking. I can't wait till my family comes over to check it out. The 3D demo from AVS that Fuzz suggested looked amazing and had me ducking, lol. I 'd never been to a 3D movies in the theater, only as a kid they had one on TV that was kinda cool, but not great. So I didn't want to waste money on it. Well guess what? I really like it.  Anyways here are some pics I took yesterday:*




*As you can see the PQ is really nice, but of course way better in person.*


----------



## willis7469

Hey joe! (Just heard jimmy Hendrix)
Curious about your family's impressions too. It looks nice(on my phone anyway!) someday I'll be able to post about my PJ. Good on ya joe.


----------



## afterlife2

Thanks Willis.


----------



## afterlife2

You have just witnessed the...HSU HB-1 MK2 Horn Bookshelf Speakers

and finally Special guest-star is next...


----------



## afterlife2

Go...

On top of the *Dayton 1200* Sub. 

On top of the *HSU HB-1 MK2*



.


Thanks to our Special Guest: JBL Synchros S500


----------



## theJman

Nice score Joe! Let me know what you think of those speakers. Now that I've published a review on the VTF-3 sub I'm getting asked by people if I'll review those speakers as well.


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> Nice score Joe! Let me know what you think of those speakers. Now that I've published a review on the VTF-3 sub I'm getting asked by people if I'll review those speakers as well.


Hi Jim thanks the HSU's are a keeper. Just as good as the modded AAL Pioneers(Dennis Murphy). Jazz/Salsa horns sound spectacular like never before.  I wanted to pair them with the SBE-118 Subwoofer, but looks like they are sold out. I think you would love them. I'm always amped up when you do your reviews anyway, so please do it.


----------



## theJman

I have looked at the HSU speakers on and off for a while now, but for some reason I never reached out to them about a review. I think the current version (MK2) has been out for a few years though, so it might not be as pertinent as it once would have been. Maybe if they release an MK3 I'll go for it.

Shame to hear the SBE-118's are now gone. That was quite a deal. Did Craig officially confirm they're no longer available?


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> I have looked at the HSU speakers on and off for a while now, but for some reason I never reached out to them about a review. I think the current version (MK2) has been out for a few years though, so it might not be as pertinent as it once would have been. Maybe if they release an MK3 I'll go for it.
> 
> Shame to hear the SBE-118's are now gone. That was quite a deal. Did Craig officially confirm they're no longer available?


No he never got back to me after he replied to me that they were running low, so I assume they are gone. I sent him another email today hopefully I'll get some news.


----------



## afterlife2

*The New 3.1 PJ Setup In My TINY Apt and I'm Feeling Good:*







*Klipsch RB-35's Bookshelf Klipsch RC-25 Center OSD Audio PS10 10-inch Sub Sony BX510 BD Player Roku 2 XS Onkyo TX-NR818 Receiver*


----------



## afterlife2

I decided to get discrete pair of JBL Leviton AESS5 surround speakers for the PJ setup. Took me about an hour to setup last night. I threw on the Roy Orbison Black & White Live DVD and adjusted it to my liking and boy did the violins coming in from these tiny speakers sound nice. I placed the speakers upside down to get the tweeter closer to the ear. Incredible little speakers for the price I got them for on ebay. I'm happy.
*Right side:*

*Left side:*

*Left side:*

*Right side:*


----------



## theJman

You're like a man possessed Joe.


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> You're like a man possessed Joe.


Me? Never! Hi Jim!:bigsmile:


----------



## afterlife2

Oh Oh...More Pics Coming...Stay Tuned...


----------



## afterlife2

I bought this amp *SMSL SA-S3* like 2 years ago and I now just hooked it up.  Well there was a reason...

Well did a trade recently so now I can do the setup I wanted:
Left Speaker with foam underneath:

Right Speaker with foam underneath:

My computer setup is now finito. 





Found a nice player today called Music Bee. Works great after I set it up to my liking. The CD playing is one of four that I use to setup any Music/HT EQ. Desktop Background pic is British actress Susan Harrison from the 1950's.

And Finally My Humble Throne:


----------



## theJman

Are those WaveCrest HVL-1's by chance?


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> Are those WaveCrest HVL-1's by chance?


Yes sir. I got them like 2 months ago. They sound really nice Jim as you well know. Missing a little on the low end, but they do well. I may pick this up: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...p=&AID=10446076&PID=404255&SID=458692_desktop
*
Happy Thanksgiving Jim!*


----------



## theJman

afterlife2 said:


> Yes sir. I got them like 2 months ago. They sound really nice Jim as you well know. Missing a little on the low end, but they do well. I may pick this up: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...p=&AID=10446076&PID=404255&SID=458692_desktop


I thought they looked familiar! Glad you're enjoying them.




afterlife2 said:


> * Happy Thanksgiving Jim!*


And the same to you my friend.


----------



## afterlife2

Took awhile to hook up the PJ Mount last night, but well worth it. Now I can sit in the middle and enjoy and use the table I had it on for other uses. *Big thanks to Fuzz* for the hookup!


----------



## theJman

You amaze me my friend, constantly working on your system to make it even better. :clap:


----------



## afterlife2

Thanks Jman.  I try.


----------



## drummerboy1962

Great pics afterlife and thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## afterlife2

Thank you for the compliments DB1962!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Oh...sweet! Projectors are awesome, eh?

System is looking super great!


----------



## afterlife2

Hi Todd! I love it. It's not 1080, but 720 sure looks great to my eyes. I only use it on the weekends. Thank you for the compliment I really appreciate it, Todd!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Of course...720 can look great... it's all about seating distance, right? 

Picture in the photograph sure looks solid


----------



## afterlife2

*TDA7498 100W+100W 2-channel Stereo Digital Power Amplifier Board* From Ebay China(Seller tomtop_shop) Bought a 24V 5A adapter($15-20) as well:




















Came upon this amp after helping someone on the forums pick out a cheap amp. Saw this on ebay and did some research on youtube and a couple of forums and settled on this one for $11.71 shipped from China! I said what the a fun project.  To my surprise it's quite a capable amp and louder than my SMSL SA-S3. Dialed in 12 o' clock WHOA LOUD! Boost 1 and 2 is nice and to my ears really brings out the music.  I can't believe this thing is only 11 bucks.Highly recommend getting one. The seller includes the feet, which I have not seen from others sellers and his is the cheapest too.  Sanwu amps are highly regarded as well. If you buy this from a brand name with case it will cost over $100 for sure.


----------



## afterlife2

I haven’t been here in a while. Greeting. My local thrift store find. I’ll let the picture speak for themselves.







































































First time I’ve ever owned a 9.2 system and a D3 amp. I know this was $3,000 new, so I’m very lucky. The guy in the store said the owner said it was not working, so I made my way to plug it in and it turned on, so I took a chance and bought it home to try maybe a reset, which I’ll do later today. I was actually on my way out the store with my DVDs when I saw it staring at me. This is the heaviest AVR I own. It’s 40lbs. It’s has a couple of scratches on top, but front is like new especially after cleanup. No remote, but my MX-450 remote works with it. My intention was to get a fridge for $50, so $50 for both is a bitchen bargain. Rah.


----------



## theJman

You are the master of bargains Joe. You always seem to score incredible deals.


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> You are the master of bargains Joe. You always seem to score incredible deals.


Thanks Jim! I’ll post later. I need to look at the manual no audio via HDMI, but video through HDMI works fine. RCA cables to MP3 player gives me sound though. Might have to call Pioneer tech for a faster fix tomorrow if they are there.


----------



## afterlife2

Except for the DCM speakers. Thrift store finds.


----------



## theJman

Blow by blow? The first - and in my opinion the best - Jeff Beck album! How can you not like Freeway Jam and a song called Constipated Duck?


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> Blow by blow? The first - and in my opinion the best - Jeff Beck album! How can you not like Freeway Jam and a song called Constipated Duck?


Yep first listen was over the weekend. Great R&B stuff. Always liked Jeff.


----------



## afterlife2

Got these Insignia speakers at the thrift store for cheap yesterday after seeing some decent reviews online. I wanted some low profile surrounds in my stereo room for a SACD/DVD-A to be setup soon. Played some jazz music and played a bit of the movie Twister and they sound pretty **** decent. Added some pads to angle the speakers tweeter closer to my ear. Just a tip. I know nothing exciting, but these are tough times.


----------



## afterlife2

Living room the Energy center has about 10 felt pad adhesive stuck together underneath to get them to my ears. You can get them at your local Dollar Tree.
Here the Insignia are bare. For cheap speaker they got a cool look. I think the covers are going in the closet.  As the boredom seeks in. Hello anybody here??? 🥃


----------



## theJman

Speakers with figurines? Got a theme going Joe?


----------



## afterlife2

I put these up sometime earlier this year in my small living room and had never posted them. Reason is because I wanted to see if I hear a difference and I do. They are two sided technics speakers. The gold trim on the woofer looks great in person. I posted some pics earlier this year on a speaker thread. I was watching Haunted Hill series on Netflix and boy it sounded so **** real that I jumped. Hope you Like, comment and subscribe. 
Left & Right(Black Widow cool eye candy accessories)


----------



## theJman

It's like they're floating in the air. Are you a magician too? 😄


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> It's like they're floating in the air. Are you a magician too? 😄


Hiya Jim! I wish I were a magician I’d go to Hawaii/Spain/Italy, etc. 🤑

Recent thrifts. LPs and Mocking I is a book is a expensive Blu-ray set. Made my ****** life a bit better.


----------



## afterlife2

Heya Jim lookey here.👏 thrift store find.
Always heard these Energy subs were pretty good, so for $10(350.00 new) why not. This thing is well built with a nice hard rubber on the driver and well made speaker connections are a plus. I will probably put it with my Jamo 8 inch in my small living room. The Jamo by itself is rocking my couch I can’t imagine two. Specs say it goes down to 30ish hz.























Cleaned her up and she looks like new.
🎼🎼🎼🎼🎼🎼🎼🎼🎼🎼🎼🎼🎼🎼
Testing 1 2 testing. This 8 inch is pretty **** tight and not boomy. Jazz and also some bass tests sounds great. Test with movies later on. I’m happy so far. Whoa ten buckaroos. I’m lucky.


----------



## theJman

afterlife2 said:


> Heya Jim lookey here.👏 thrift store find.
> Always heard these Energy subs were pretty good, so for $10(350.00 new) why not. This thing is well built with a nice hard rubber on the driver and well made speaker connections are a plus.


There was indeed a time when the Energy subs were considered a good value, but for a mere $10 you easily eclipsed the definition of the words "good value". Excellent score!


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> There was indeed a time when the Energy subs were considered a good value, but for a mere $10 you easily eclipsed the definition of the words "good value". Excellent score!


Thanks man. Look at this local distraction. Man remember I won it? Then sandy sank it. Funds are low these day, so sadly gotta pass.


----------



## theJman

You should consider posting a picture with all your gear. By now the house must look like a Best Buy showroom. 😋


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> You should consider posting a picture with all your gear. By now the house must look like a Best Buy showroom. 😋


Oh come on man.  I haven’t bought much and if I did get them it was true bargains.  Hey Jim which is your main subwoofer these days???


----------



## theJman

JTR RS1.


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> JTR RS1.


Whoa just looked it up! 18 inches of bumpin’. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## willis7469

Wow Jim! Good for you. Iirc your room is like 2400cuft? Hoot dang!!!


----------



## theJman

afterlife2 said:


> Whoa just looked it up! 18 inches of bumpin’. Looking forward to your review.


Well, you asked what _my _subwoofer was not what the current review unit is.  I won't be reviewing the RS1 but I did do an informal write up that you can find at this link.



willis7469 said:


> Wow Jim! Good for you. Iirc your room is like 2400cuft? Hoot dang!!!


It gets even better, my room is just under 1,800ft^3.


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> Well, you asked what _my _subwoofer was not what the current review unit is.  I won't be reviewing the RS1 but I did do an informal write up that you can find at this link.
> 
> 
> 
> It gets even better, my room is just under 1,800ft^3.


Whoa awesome! That’s a big a$$ room. That sub is killer I bet! Thanks for the link. Next question which speakers are you using?


----------



## theJman

afterlife2 said:


> Whoa awesome! That’s a big a$$ room.


I don't know if 13x17x8 could be consider medium let alone large. Remember, ft^3 is cubic feet not square feet. 



afterlife2 said:


> Thanks for the link. Next question which speakers are you using?


I have about half a dozen sets of speakers, mostly so I can have something to match any subwoofer I might be evaluating. I rotate them around but frequently it's the XTZ M6.


----------



## willis7469

theJman said:


> Well, you asked what _my _subwoofer was not what the current review unit is.  I won't be reviewing the RS1 but I did do an informal write up that you can find at this link.
> 
> 
> 
> It gets even better, my room is just under 1,800ft^3.


Wow! It does get better! I’d say you should add exactly one more to help keep that response even. R. O. F. L.


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> I don't know if 13x17x8 could be consider medium let alone large. Remember, ft^3 is cubic feet not square feet.
> 
> 
> 
> I have about half a dozen sets of speakers, mostly so I can have something to match any subwoofer I might be evaluating. I rotate them around but frequently it's the XTZ M6.


Larger than mine for sure. 😢😀Whoa half a dozen speakers gotta catch up to you!


----------



## afterlife2

Dang I need to play the lotto such a great deal.


----------



## afterlife2

Some recent thrifty buys!


----------



## theJman

Wow, going to the way back machine for those albums. I haven't thought about some of those performs for many years.


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> Wow, going to the way back machine for those albums. I haven't thought about some of those performs for many years.


Its fun finding these artist before my time. Most of them on heard on the oldies station back in the 80s as a teen.


----------



## afterlife2

Pics from last night. Got this my thrift store yesterday. It came without a ac cord so I couldn’t test it. Return policy 7 days, so why not? 🎸🎼🔌





























Heavens to merketriod it works!!!! Now to test later on with my bday guitar.


----------



## theJman

Nice, a 30 watt 10" practice amp. Hope your neighbors like guitar music...


----------



## afterlife2

Happy Joyous Christmas HTS!
Part 1 of 3 New speakers treats! Hooray!




































More pics coming. Stay tuned.


----------



## afterlife2

Part 2 and 3








































Full view:








JBL 530 Vader


----------



## theJman

So that setup looks a bit different than before, somebody been on a buying spree? I've often wondered about those speakers, how do they sound? I've heard some good things about them.


----------



## afterlife2

theJman said:


> So that setup looks a bit different than before, somebody been on a buying spree? I've often wondered about those speakers, how do they sound? I've heard some good things about them.


Hiya Jim! Happy holidays 🎄😁Just a little gift to self for Christmas. I been wanting those speakers for a couple of years. Sale so I got them. I'll let you know about the SQ is a week or so. I wanna break them in first. I'll tell you this the 520C center is great with crisp clear dialog so far.


----------

